# AW problem



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Customer asked for their AW drain to be snaked, it was backing up and overflowing the laundry sink. I came across this exact set up a couple of weeks ago.
To get the 2" x 1 1/2" bushing out it took Liquid wrench, heated up cast tee, then 18" ridgid with 5' cheater...... and it finally moved.
They now have 2" trap, 2" CO for future and an AAV. Also the 1 1/4 DWV copper you see is the kitchen drain from 1st floor (this aw is in the basement).
Oh and I did strap the vent to the wall and support under lav arm after this picture. I wanted to get pics before sliding AW back in.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What a mess, here wet venting the laundry like that is not allowed, you can not wet vet a suds producing fixture. But thats not your code but mine.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I prolly would have removed the brass bushing from the top of the tee and used two sant. tee's and then installed the studor as high as possible in between the lav trap and its connection to the vertical drain. Instead of fighting with getting the bushing out just plug it and use it for a cleanout. I'd probably change out that copper to pvc as high as i could also to 2" pvc and add a 2" test tee for a full size cleanout.. Maybe even do away with the auto vent altogether and tye it back into the 2" as high as possible in the basement. Soap suds would be a concern with the studor for me.Pipe everything in 2" pipe with a 1.5" trap on the lavatory. It wouldn't meet current code but thats my thought on how i might would do it. Your work looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good idea on the 2 santees Master:thumbup:
The last one I did had 2" Hub & spgt up to kit so I pulled the 2 x 1 1/2 on that one, so I just approached this one the same way.

I did suggest the 2" to kit and also supply stops to the "laundry" sink, they said no to both (this is a rental property).

They had some other things I saw, but after the no to the obvious I quit selling.....


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

your work is clean..:thumbup: the only issues i see is the undersized wet venting and the crown vented laundry trap and the studor.. "the utility sink" looks like a wall hung lav to me..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

According to my code the wet vent is properly sized, one pipe size lager then upper fixture, min lav is 1-1/4" so 2" up to the lav tie in is code approved.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> According to my code the wet vent is properly sized, one pipe size lager then upper fixture, min lav is 1-1/4" so 2" up to the lav tie in is code approved.


 my area would want three inch..to the laundry i also noticed you could have vented the laundry trap with a combo and back vented into the lav vent..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't tell from the pic, is there any pipe support?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i see a chopped 2x4


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*ferco*

is that a ferco on half way up wall? no no here. i think you did well with what you had to work with. it flows. i.m like you, after a couple no's, i quit telling them. breid


----------

